
Spymasters Plan to Build ‘Great British Firewall’ - secfirstmd
https://www.ft.com/content/85549652-79d1-11e6-97ae-647294649b28
======
justinlardinois
This just seems like a fluff article.

> Because of its strategic interests and digital development, the UK is one of
> the most vulnerable economies in the world to cyber attack, Mr Martin added,
> making the need for more robust government action to protect businesses and
> civilians urgent.

The gist I'm getting from this article is that this "firewall" is mainly
aiming to curtail phishing and email spoofing via DNS filtering. Do these
sorts of "cyber attacks" actually have a significant economic impact? I doubt
it.

> “Behind the necessarily closed doors of our cyber defence operations centre,
> last year we detected twice as many national security level cyber incidents
> — 200 per month — than the year before,” he said.

A definition of "national security level cyber incidents" would be helpful.
Regardless I don't understand how those kinds of threats can be mitigated by
DNS filtering.

> It is now far harder for hackers to mask malicious emails with fake
> “@gov.uk” suffixes. Only emails claiming to be from gov.uk addresses that
> contain specific keys known to the email domain owner — the government — can
> now be sent to UK internet users.

This makes it sound like the government is imposing PGP on all UK email users.

------
Cozumel
Paywalled.

~~~
justinlardinois
It seems to work fine from a google.com referrer. I don't have any referrer
spoofing extensions in my browser so when this happens I usually google the
article title and click through.

